# Do you want me to bring anything back from the US?



## 82riceballs

I'm actually in Korea now and I would like to ask my Korean friends if they need me to bring anything back from the States when I go back for Thanksgiving. 

Can I say this? 미국에서 뭐 가져오고 싶은 거 없어?

Any help is appreciated- thanks x 1million


----------



## jakartaman

추수감사절(Thanksgiving) 때 미국 갈 건데, 뭐 부탁하고 싶은 거 없어? (부탁하면 사다 줄게. 돈만 줘 )


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks!! Can you also say, 사다 주고 싶은 거 없어?


----------



## jakartaman

사다 주고 싶은 거 없어? = Is there anything you would like to buy for me?


----------



## 82riceballs

ahahahaaa I see. I'm a little fuzzy when it comes to ~다 주다.

So could I say, 뭐 사다 줄까?


----------



## jakartaman

82riceballs said:


> ahahahaaa I see. I'm a little fuzzy when it comes to ~다 주다.
> 
> So could I say, 뭐 사다 줄까?



Perfect!


----------



## Rance

If you are just visiting Korea temporarily and normally live in US, *돌아갈 *건데 would be better choice.
If you want to buy some gifts, you could ask, 받고 싶은거 있니? 갖고 싶은거 있니? 뭐 사다 줄까?
You are asking what they want as (free) gifts.
If you want to do some favor(like running errands while in Korea, buy some items one can't buy in US,etc), 뭐 부탁하고 싶은 거 없어?
Really comes down what kind of relationship one has, but the favor you are doing may or may not be for free. (Hence jakartaman added "돈만줘" to ensure you get paid back!)


----------



## jakartaman

Rance said:


> If you are just visiting Korea temporarily and normally live in US, *돌아갈 *건데 would be better choice.



돌아갈 건데 implies that you may not come back so "미국 돌아갈 건데, 뭐 사다 줄까? (I'm returning to the US. Is there anything you want)" should be said to a person who lives in the US, not in Korea.

미국 갈 건데 or 미국 갔다올 건데 works best.


----------



## Rance

I thought 82riceballs was making a visit to Korea. I did not know he is currently living in Korea.
In such case, 미국 갈 건데 would be correct since the reference point (the residing country) is Korea.


----------

